# Apple History Repeats itself!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

A little history from Apple. Keynote address from Steve Jobs in 1984 on how his product will change the _perception_ of the computer world. And now we fast forward to April 2010 and how the iPad will change the _perception_ of the computer world. Very interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISoWKxKyWhQ

Best Wishes!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I remember that Mac ad, and I was just a kid when it came out, so it obviously had an impact on me!  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I was surprised how much Steve Jobs looks has changed over the years. It was really funny seeing Bill Gates talking in the video. It looks like he hasn't changed at all and his hair still looks goofy.

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

loved that - thanks - great memories


----------

